# Question for those taking Pepcid AC



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

I have found that taking the maximum strength Pepcid AC (20mg) really helps out...a lot. I don't take any more than 2/day (as suggested on the package.) How safe is Pepcid AC to take on a daily basis for the long-term? Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------

